# Rogers Yahoo Push Email on iPad?



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

Has anyone had any luck setting up your Rogers Yahoo email on the iPad as Push email? I have it on my iPhone.

It doesn't come up as an option in the settings. I have setup gmail push and mobileme as push email, but it doesn't work with Rogers.

Is it because it is only WiFi and not 3G? Thus it isn't always on and connected? Is there a limit to one mobile device having push email? But why would you be able to set MobileMe and gmail then?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine works. 
Just use your user name without @Rogers.com


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

I gave it a try and the setup wouldn't allow my username without the "@rogers.com".

Did you setup with the "Yahoo!.mail" setting?

Thanks.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

yes. 
I must say I had Yahoo account before going Rogers. 
I don't know if that's why.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

Yes, that may be it. Using the Yahoo!.mail settings probably defaults to @yahoo.com.

I did a check on the web and others have this problem, so I'm not alone. ; )


----------



## Elemenopee (Apr 20, 2004)

Bump ...

Is anyone else experiencing this problem? For some reason, Rogers doesn't push email to my iPad any more (although it used to). I am almost certain that, before, it would get pushed to my iPad even when it was in sleep mode!

When I go into the mail settings, "push" is set to on. And then on my Yahoo mail account, "push" is selected. But on my Rogers account, there are only "fetch" and "manual" options.

Again, I don't know what has changed on my iPad, but I was definitely receiving push email a few weeks ago.

Anyone else?


----------

